# I did it!!!!!!



## MichaelG (Sep 19, 2010)

After a month's long negotiations and self inflicted agony (should I.....no, no.... must be practical.........ah, come on... only live once. etc....) I just bought me a 66. I can't remember being this excited and relieved at the same time in a long while. Anyway, I feel more like a real member here now but be forewarned I've never restored a car so the questions will be aplenty. OK first - PHS. Second - What is the best way to start a car that ran perfect but has been sitting for 5+ years? 

WOO HOO!!!!
arty:


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Awesome, congrats!!
I'd do the usual, fluid changes, pull the tires and drums check the brakes and the wheel cylinders for leaking and be sure they are operating, check the belts and hoses, if the fuel smells bad, drain it then refill totally with premium. You may get lucky and just drive her with minimal work...


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice trigger pull. Questions are not a big deal, alot of helpfull people on here.
Do as Rukee suggested above. I like to pull the spark plugs and put a couple drops of oil in each cylinder and crank it over a few times. I don't know if it does any good, but it makes me feel better than cranking metal on metal. Clean and check the plug gap while they are out. Look inside the distributer cap and see if it is worn or dirty too.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with the above advice. Congratulations and good luck. Enjoy!


----------



## stracener (Jul 27, 2010)

How about a couple of photos... congratulations!! Look forward to hearing more about the car, and the resto experience.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i agree with rukee. have fun!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Congrats but it's been 18 hours since you posted........where are the pics ????????...:lol:

Checking all the safety items as mentioned is good but I, personally, wouldn't worry about 5 year old gas. I started a boat my dad put away after 13 years and the stinky old gas was good enough to start. I topped off the tank with fresh and a can of carb cleaner and it runs good...:cheers


----------



## MAXXFJ (Nov 22, 2009)

Cool, what color is it? I don't know what it was, but something bit me in the butt to get my a*s in gear on my '66. It's been sitting for a few years with engine out. I'll be doing dual projects this winter 1: rebuild engine & reinstall into GTO, 2: Completely remove deck in boat & create modern custom interior. Good luck with your '66, at least your's is drivable, wish mine was. Post up the pictures


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with Mitch about the gas....it'll be fine. Go for it. Yeah....what color is it??? That's important to us "visual" guys!!!


----------



## MichaelG (Sep 19, 2010)

It's the one that I was looking at when I made the post about matching numbers. The owner gave me a deal I just couldn't pass on. I looked at this thing so many times and every time I looked at it I was amazed to see how much work had already been done. I do not have it home yet but should get it here first part of the week. It is black with black interior hardtop. Body has been off the frame with nearly all new suspension. The man I bought it from never even drove it the 20+ years that he owned it! He just had all this work done just to start it every now and then. He said he just never had time due to running his business. Motor looks to be a '68 400 which has been rebuilt again with 0 miles on it! The interior is in pieces right now which is really all it needs to be a really nice driver. NO RUST ANYWHERE!! I found one bubble in the paint about the size of a nickle. I will get some pictures as soon as I get it home. Keystone classics plus the original wheels. That's all I can think of right now. Can't wait to get this baby home.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

OK, since you don't have it yet, I'll give you a break on the pics..........but only till it gets there....:lol:

Sounds like a nice find.....arty:


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

MichaelG said:


> . Second - What is the best way to start a car that ran perfect but has been sitting for 5+ years?


First, congrats on the new purchase!
Second, there have been a couple of threads recently about starting cars that have been sitting. Here's a link to one:
http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/i-am-just-starting-28498/
And within that thread you'll see a link to another thread on the same topic, which contains a link to a short article I wrote a few years ago.
Good luck, and looking forward to those pictures!
Jeff


----------



## MichaelG (Sep 19, 2010)

Got the new ride home yesterday!
Cleaned off the mud dobbers and spider webs (not done yet) changed oil, filter, fresh gas, battery, plugs. No juice. :confused. Hmm, OK... check ground - nope. Must be bad battery right? Took the thing back to Autozone.. Battery good. OK, Put battery back in and...uhm....what's this black plastic stuck in my terminal??? I don't think that thing is supposed to be in there! Hey, what do you know? I got juice!
Yea, I got in such a hurry I left the battery post protector on! Yea, I'm a little excited. :lol:
Had to stop (boss says come in the house)


I will get some pics up soon.

What is it about these old cars that make you sneeze???


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

MichaelG said:


> Got the new ride home yesterday!
> Cleaned off the mud dobbers and spider webs (not done yet) changed oil, filter, fresh gas, battery, plugs. No juice. :confused. Hmm, OK... check ground - nope. Must be bad battery right? Took the thing back to Autozone.. Battery good. OK, Put battery back in and...uhm....what's this black plastic stuck in my terminal??? I don't think that thing is supposed to be in there! Hey, what do you know? I got juice!
> Yea, I got in such a hurry I left the battery post protector on! Yea, I'm a little excited. :lol:
> Had to stop (boss says come in the house)
> ...


Dust and mold.....:lol:
So........once you had power, did it turn over, start, etc. etc....:confused You can't just leave us hanging here with "had to stop"....:willy:


----------



## MichaelG (Sep 19, 2010)

Yea, it turned over just fine.
Didn't mean to leave ya hangin'. Man I was so close but you know what they say about momma not being happy!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

MichaelG said:


> Yea, it turned over just fine.
> Didn't mean to leave ya hangin'. Man I was so close but you know what they say about momma not being happy!


If you're gonna play with old cars, you're gonna have to train her to WAIT....:rofl:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Or hand you tools......:willy:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I have a recliner, stereo and TV in the garage, she knows, if she wants quality time she can come on out. She mentioned getting a mini fridge, save time and dirt in the house doing beer runs.:cheers


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

jetstang said:


> I have a recliner, stereo and TV in the garage, she knows, if she wants quality time she can come on out. She mentioned getting a mini fridge, save time and dirt in the house doing beer runs.:cheers


:agree

Mine wanted me to put a shower in my new shop when I was designing it. Would have been nice, but the square footage and money is better used for cars and parts. I do have an older fridge out there for beer, water, and soft drinks:cool
Jeff


----------

